# 640                                                      Nooks buying turnips at 640 bells (CLOSED)



## Asutoro

I'm hosting my island on turnip exchange website:

Code:  23c9bd10

Link : https://turnip.exchange/island/23c9bd10


----------



## MarkH90

Thanks so much! 

Very tidy profit 

I like how you hosted it was perfect


----------



## DylanMcGrann

Wow.  Thanks for hosting today!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 3, 2021

Wait.  What was the issue exactly?


----------



## chamsae

hello! are you still letting people in? my turnips will go off soon so i hoped i could join and sell them T-T


----------



## Asutoro

Nintendo is doing maintenance soon but ill restart asap
Ill give you guys priority will post here when im back sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## chamsae

Asutoro said:


> Nintendo is doing maintenance soon but ill restart asap
> Ill give you guys priority will post here when im back sorry for the inconvenience!


ohh dont be sorry! thank you so much hehe, if im here when its back up ill definitely come sell ^^


----------



## bettafly21

I'd love to sell my turnips when you're available again!


----------



## banjomins

Once it's back up I'd love to come over and sell!!


----------



## muffins4everypony

hello! May I come visit?


----------



## Asutoro

Ill be opening again after my switch downloads the update will let you guys know when


----------



## Asutoro

Alrighty my gate is open my code is GCK13, message if you're coming so I can keep track of people


----------



## banjomins

Asutoro said:


> Alrighty my gate is open my code is GCK13, message if you're coming so I can keep track of people


I'd love to come in a minute if thats okay! Is there any charge?


----------



## tarepanda3ame

I need to sell for sure. Thanks for doing this!!!!


----------



## Asutoro

banjomins said:


> I'd love to come in a minute if thats okay! Is there any charge?


No charge atm


----------



## bettafly21

I'm coming too. Give me a few to gather what I have.


----------



## muffins4everypony

Asutoro said:


> Alrighty my gate is open my code is GCK13, message if you're coming so I can keep track of people


I sent a pm, feel free to give me the go ahead there whenever its convenient! ^w^


----------



## Asutoro

Closing the gate for now pm if you need to come


----------



## Asutoro

Nooks is closed now sorry


----------

